# can remote desktop be monitored?



## furia

Hi Im just wondering,

my workplace has quite a strict internet access. There is no msn, hotmail, facebook etc.

In fact the internet explorer runs through a proxy and the websites we visit can be monitored

I can use remote desktop at work and connect it to my home computer so i can use msn etc.

my question is, If i do it this way,
can any of my actions be monitored?
 If I use remote desktop and use msn, can my messages be traced and monitored? 

what im really trying to figure out is, what is the worst and best possible case that could happen.

would this action be recommended?


----------



## tremmor

been a few people on the job who violated corp policy. My company set the rules down and made perfectly clear. don't do it. Zero tolerance, no negotiation. 'YOUR FIRED'.

Answer to your question is yes.


----------



## Quiltface

At most they would be able to tell you are using RDP, but whatever you do on your computer at home cant be tracked because it is going out your equipment at home, only thing that is being sent to your computer at work is rdp data.

But I would still be careful, if I noticed people using RDP to get to their home networks I would worry...but that wont happen because I block it


----------



## tlarkin

RDP is suppose to use encryption, what level or encryption I have no idea, but they can listen to what ports and the traffic going between host and client.  They cannot see what data is being transmitted, but they can see that it is in use.

It is a security risk and the ports are most likely blocked anyway.  Really if you wanted to do it and not get caught look at web based product like www.logmein.com as it all goes over port 443 (encrypted HTTPS) and would just look like normal Internet traffic.  However, if you get fired you'll get no sympathy from me.  Rules are rules and you get paid to do your job.


----------



## Quiltface

better option is to get smart phone and get your email and porn that way.

jk


----------



## tremmor

i worked for a tough corp. they did not flex. Like Tlarkin said the ports are likely closed anyway. We have thousands working for the company. they are heavy and run a tight ship. They have caught and monitored stuff like porno or people looking for another job opportunity. Its done, party over. 

On the other hand they are controllers. they worry about people that don't know. a virus spreading out on the server would be a nightmare and has happened. besides the logging they do i know because i new a lot of these people. they will go as far as logging in remotely them selves at corp headquarters and see what your doing. thats what they did. 
oh well.......its done now. 
im out. retired.


----------

